# Seperating my pregnant buddy sour mare?



## Holly Saguto (Mar 2, 2020)

My mare is due April 22nd and this is her first baby. I decided to put her in a paddock by herself so she could get used to being alone. Her paddock is right next to the pasture the other horses are in but it's a big pasture and if the others go far away enough that she can't see them she freaks out. She'll run back and forth in her paddock and seems stressed out. Should I just give it some time and see if she adjusts? or should I put a buddy in with her?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Put a buddy in with her, if she must be separated from the mob. Not fair for her to be suddenly left alone, and not good for her health.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would put another mare in with her, they will be fine together if she foals out with her female companion.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For me it has been a gelding buddy or daddy that works out best, but yes, at least one trustable horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Been deliberating & I feel I need to say... actually really bothers me that you call this 'buddy sour'. Perhaps just semantics but as this lable is considered a vice, I think it's important. It's a _HORSE_. A herd prey animal. Not an animal that is built to live alone. Not an animal who feels _SAFE_ when left alone. It's not as if you're wanting to ride or such & the horse is 'sour' about going out with you...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

A pregnant mare is best kept from stress. Even the most standoffish can become a hot mess when getting close to time and forcably separated from the protection of their family. Not good for momma or baby. It is instinct on their part to be with the herd.


----------

